# pallets to adirondack chair



## trojan62 (May 12, 2011)

hi all,
this is my second adirondack chair that i have made out of pallet wood, it came out much better, due to a slightly different design, you can see the stack of pallet wood in two of the pictures.
the project took about 4 days which involved a hell of a lot of sanding and filling, but beggers cant be choosers and it was about my budget £0 which is always a good thing. i printed the plans i got online to full size and then made proper plywood templates of the parts so i can use gain and again. this chair is for my sister who liked the first one i did.
its all done apart from the finishing, which i think my sister would prefer to be painted a nice green colour.

hope you like it and can see what can be done with some pallet wood with a bit of work.

cheers

chris......


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

A great job I love to use material that I find at the curb.I had a picture of a chair with a sale boat on the back , if I find it I'll post it.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Chris
I love the chair. I think recycling is great. I have a question I picked up some pallets a while ago from a local flooring store. They told me that I could have all the pallets that the get in. I am having trouble pulling out the ring nails with out breaking the wood or the nail heads coming off. Would you have any suggestions for pulling out the pesky nails so I can use the wood.
Thanks
Roxanne


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Outstanding work!Really nice piece!Well done .


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow! Great salvage of the pallet wood, turned them to beautiful and comfortable chairs.

_____________________
-www.sawblade.com


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Always satisfying to reclaim wood that would otherwise be wasted. These chairs go under a number of names - here we call them Muskoka chairs.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good job Chris. Nice find on the pallet wood as well. You have a good collection of 2x material. Someone asked about removing the ring nails from the wood in which I hope you answer. I stumbled across one way after the fact but did find good results with an "Attitude Adjuster" ..... 4lb hammer. 4 Lb. Engineer's Hammer with Hickory Handle


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

roxanne562001 said:


> Hi Chris
> I love the chair. I think recycling is great. I have a question I picked up some pallets a while ago from a local flooring store. They told me that I could have all the pallets that the get in. I am having trouble pulling out the ring nails with out breaking the wood or the nail heads coming off. Would you have any suggestions for pulling out the pesky nails so I can use the wood.
> Thanks
> Roxanne


That chair did come out nice. Not much of a fan of Adirondack chairs, but a huge fan of pallets.

If you can get something that will pull those nails straight out, the same way they were driven in, you 'might' be able to pull them out; but doubtful, they're brittle. One way, and about as good as it gets, is to carefully pry the slats up, pulling the nails thru the wood. Another is to use a hollow drill, and drill around the nails. Sometimes you can simply pound the nails thru the slats - but, of course, then the nails are in the cross pieces. Or you could just cut the slats close to the nails. I have never heard of any actually reliable method of getting those nails out, as I said, they are brittle, which means they break easily, rather than bending.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Is it pronounced "uh dur ron dack" or "adi ron dack?

I assume after the mountain range?


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

adi ron dack, a resort/camping area in NY. Much like the Muskoka area in Ontario


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Art!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

roxanne562001 said:


> Hi Chris
> . Would you have any suggestions for pulling out the pesky nails so I can use the wood.
> Thanks
> Roxanne


My method tho not always succesful is to use needle nose pliers Using the end of the pliers grab the nail as close to the wood as possible and roll the pliers a quarter turn then repeat until nail is removed


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Roxanne.

I use a tool that we call "goat foot" to remove the nails from the pallets. It is a steel bar with one plain end that is used to separate the slats from the beams. The other end looks like a "goat foot" and is used to pull the nails off the wood. I use to put a piece of wooden scrap not to dent the pieces.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Good to see others recycling old wood. Nothing beats using free wood and saving a few trees along the way.

Now seat back and enjoy a cold drink on that chair by the water.

Great work.


----------



## dsbock (Apr 24, 2010)

When reclaiming wood, such as from pallets, I use a circular saw to cut the ends near the nails. Every method I have tried to remove nails from the ends of the planks has resulted in splintering.

For removing the nails from the middle section (assuming larger pallets) I use a method similar to the one papasombre mentioned. I use a thin pry bar to seperate the planks and pull the nails through. I then remove the nails from the cross supports with pliers or a nail puller.

Really nice looking chairs. I hope mine turn out half as good.

David


----------



## Sharon_S (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice indeed.
Do you just fill the nail holes left behind or leave as is?


----------

